# Main > News >  New Map Pack on Sale: The Clockwork Maze

## torstan

Ive been working on the Rite Publishing project Coliseum Morpheuon and its finally seen the light of day! The high level Pathfinder adventure features a series of fiendish challenges and I drew the maps. Of course this means a whole selection of new fantasy map packs hitting the shelves. First out of the bag is the Clockwork Maze:


The map pack is now on sale at RPGNow and shortly at Paizo. It features a very steampunk map  a deadly clockwork maze inside an old clocktower. Heres a small preview of the full size map in the pack:


The pack include:

    * High resolution jpgs of the map for use in virtual tabletops (100px per grid resolution).
    * greyscale and colour pdf packs that allow you to print off the map for use at the gametable with 1 inch squares in both A4 and US letter sizes
    * A collection of all the cogs as separate png files for you to use in creating your own steampunk creations. Sized for 100px grids so they are compatible with all my previous tilepacks.
    * Maptool files with vision blocking geometry for both 4e and Pathfinder (using maptool 1.3.b63).

You can find the pack on RPGNow here.

----------


## Steel General

Very cool!

----------


## Djekspek

Great stuff!

----------


## tilt

looks very cool as usual torstan, I wonder what traps hide in that maze  :Smile:

----------


## Ascension

I'm almost positive that I'd get my finger stuck in there.

----------


## Jaxilon

Oh yeah baby, that's a cape wearer's nightmare right there  :Smile: 

Great looking stuff Torstan!

----------


## torstan

Thanks  :Smile:  Steampunk seems to be very in these days - and there are all sorts of fun adventures to be had caught up in the gears inside a magical clocktower  :Smile:

----------


## Aval Penworth

> Thanks  Steampunk seems to be very in these days


You say what now?  Hasn't steampunk been in since 1991?

----------


## torstan

It certainly has, but I'm seeing more and more influences in rpgs these days. A lot of third party game settings are adding in clockwork horrors, gears and cogs. Zobeck has a strong steampunk element, the New Epoch is actually built on a cog, and Rhune is described as viking steampunk (or stormpunk!). So I guess I've just had a glut of maps with cogs in them recently, and it's nice to be able to release a map for them.

----------


## torstan

Thought I'd best add this on to the end of the previous map pack post so that I don't clutter up the news page. Here's the third map pack in the set:



This one has glass ships separated by ice floes over a frigid sea. It was created for Coliseum Morpheuon, and acts as the arena for a capture the flag scenario. It can be used for a sea crossing in cold climes, or an entry into a frozen underwater adventure.




The pack  can be found here and includes:
 High res jpg with and without grid for use in virtual tabletop programs
 multipage pdf in greyscale and colour, in letter and A4 formats for printing out at the table
 maptool files for OGL and 4E

Enjoy!

----------


## torstan

And the final one from Coliseum Morpheuon:



A stepped pyramid - is it the site of a sacrificial ritual to wake the gods, or an ancient ruin buried deep within the verdant forest? You decide.

More details here. On sale at $0.99 (it's only a small map).

----------

